# Tooheys Draught Can



## Ninja (3/10/08)

a hoy hoy,

So I have ended up with a Tooheys draught can. Anyone got any suggests to make it into something nice?
Looking for something above K&K. Open to any recipe suggestions

Cheer


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/10/08)

You can have the can recycled


----------



## Bubba Q (3/10/08)

I find that 1kg of liquid malt, 500gm of dextrose and some cascade finishing hops using a Tooheys draught kit turns out to be ok.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/10/08)

Wait, for a while I thought you were talking about a can of the beer. LET'S MOVE ON PEOPLE.


----------



## Spiderpig (3/10/08)

I'm with Peas and Corn, don't bother mate. That stuff is pure rubbish...... There's nothing you can do to improve muddy water, that's what you'll end up with....


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

Spiderpig said:


> I'm with Peas and Corn, don't bother mate. That stuff is pure rubbish...... There's nothing you can do to improve muddy water, that's what you'll end up with....



well, advise him on a kit beer and extras that isn`t pure rubbish then. It`s the bloke`s first post and maybe his first brew.

staggalee.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/10/08)

I'd say that BubbaQ's recipe does seem quite interesting to try out, thouhg I recommend not using the 'tea bag' hops as from my experience and what I have heard here, they aren't too good at adding a heap of flavour to the beer.


----------



## tk75 (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> well, advise him on a kit beer and extras that isn`t pure rubbish then. It`s the bloke`s first post and maybe his first brew.
> 
> staggalee.



+1
Seems there are too many ppl here whom just post for no apparent reason! If you can't reply to a given question then don't reply!! :angry: 

Ninja, firstly ditch the supplied yeast and get something like s-04 or order from craftbrewer and get the equivalent. Add some hops of your choice and you should get a half decent beer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/10/08)

Also, have you perused the articles section? I'll make an assumption that you are starting in the brewing thing (correct me if I'm wrong here), and the 'new to brewing' articles have heaps of good info on brewing, especially when it comes to sanitation and other such 'background knowledge' that's always handy.


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/10/08)

Bubba Q said:


> I find that 1kg of liquid malt, 500gm of dextrose and some cascade finishing hops using a Tooheys draught kit turns out to be ok.



Whilst agreeing with the majority of posts here that you don't seem to have the best can of goo to start with, there is certainly plenty that can be done to improve it.

The above recipe suggestion would worth trying (it's simple and will improve the final product), and as has already been mentioned, turf the yeast sachet and grab a better yeast from your local homebrew supplier. They will be more than happy to advise a nicer yeast to use.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## QldKev (3/10/08)

I dont mind the Tooheys Draught, my brew with it is a good summer draught. 

Tooheys Draught Kit
0.5kg LDME
0.5kg Dex
0.5kg White sugar (yes white sugar, this is the only brew I use it in.)
20grm finishing hops.

With 0.5kg Dex and 0.5kg Sugar, dont expect a big malty beer it will be a bit watery, but it is a summer time ale. Serve around 4 degrees c. Every time we have a summer time bbq and I pour a jug of this people aways come back for more.

Some people will complain about the idea of white sugar; and also the dex+sugar ratio to malt, but I like this mix and I don't really care about the idiots who can't accept the use of it!!!  

QldKev


----------



## KGB (3/10/08)

And don't forget to ferment it at around 20 degrees if possible.


----------



## Ninja (3/10/08)

thanks for the input and cheers for the recipes Bubba Q & QldKev.Will give it a go when i get some time.
the can came with a brewing kit so no really biggy if its not up to scratch. Im pretty new to brewing but got a couple underway/maturing.


----------



## Katherine (3/10/08)

You have to start somewhere and most of us started with the can off goo, me myself the Coopers Lager fermented at a high temp... I learnt from that, as empty 30 bottles down the sink (well 29 and half) and then cleaning them was a pain in the butt. 

But then before I started posting or asking questions on what to do with a can. I read, and read and read. Then I was invited top a brew day and my brewing ways have never being the same. 

Maybe AHB needs a easier directory for the newbies so we don't get these posts daily. But not sure how much easier they can make it. People just want to start a thread.


----------



## Ninja (3/10/08)

I searched the site and others like a mofo trying to find any threads on tooheys draught use. Couldnt come up with anything.
I have read the articles extensivly, signed up here a month ago and was reading a fair while before that.
I researched alot so when I started brewing I didnt make shitty beers, and so far things are looking good.
I think you mis-interpreted my question, granted it probably wasnt expressed all that well, but I know what to do with a can of goo. Just wanted to get peoples experienced opinion on how to make the tooheys draught into something worth while. You can read as much as you want but it doesnt really help with things like this when you dont have the experience of improvisation and experimentation.


----------



## mesa (3/10/08)

Hey Ninja,

I'm guessing at this point you probably know a few beers that you like, but probably don't really know what hop varieties you like.

My suggestion would be to leave the tooheys goo in the back of the cupboard and do some recipies you were planing on doing anyway. Then latter on when you know what goes into recpies you like can you pull out the goo and hopefully turn it into something you like (I imagine the tooheys draught goo is probably non-descript enough you could use it in almost anything and have a reasonable result)

Either that or you could tell us some comercial beers you like and someone might be able to tell you how to brew to that style using the goo as a base.

--
Mesa.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (3/10/08)

You could try ditching the sugar all together and just add another can of tooheys goo.
I did one last night (a quick one to get the stocks up) with 2 cans of coopers pale ale and both packets of yeast.
Stuck to the 23L of water. OG was 1.050. Hope it turns out OK.
Bubbling away like crazy now, but may be buggered due to the 35 degrees today. Fermenters got up to 29.


----------



## DKS (3/10/08)

Gregor said:


> You could try ditching the sugar all together and just add another can of tooheys goo.
> I did one last night (a quick one to get the stocks up) with 2 cans of coopers pale ale and both packets of yeast.
> Stuck to the 23L of water. OG was 1.050. Hope it turns out OK.
> Bubbling away like crazy now, but may be buggered due to the 35 degrees today. Fermenters got up to 29.



Oh-Oh, I think your done for. Damn shame Ive made some nice ones with that kit. Sorry mate.
Daz


----------



## mwd (3/10/08)

Use it to make a "Toucan" should make something tasty out of it.

I did a cracking Toucan with Coopers Sparkling Ale and a Brigalows Draught + 300g of dry LME. Little bit bitter at first but matured out quite nice.


----------



## paulwolf350 (3/10/08)

I regularly brew this tooheys draught with a box of be2 and find it quite ok IF it is brewed at 20 degress or less. it is as good as coopers draught anyways. most people will tell you to chuck it out but I have served this to people who didnt know it was tooheys, who drank it, and only scoffed when they found out what it was.
I have a ploicy thats its how you brew is just as important as what ingredients you use.

I can however guarantee it will be shite if it is brewed over 20 deg, if you use sugar or plain dex, it needs malt to give it favour (hops wouldnt hurt either). I suspect it would be quite drinkable as all malt brew.

Just My 2c

Paul


----------



## Beer&Kebab (4/10/08)

I got a couple of marked down cans of this from Big W.
I have used one so far in this manner -

Tooheys Draught can
500 grams Light Dry Malt
400 grams Dextrose
200 grams Xtal (cold steeped)
15 grams Pride of Ringwood Hops 
Nottingham Yeast

I boiled the POR for 45 in the Xtal juice and added malt and dext towards end of boil.
Added goo and ingredients from boil to fermenter and made to 20 litres with cold water.

After 3 weeks in the bottle is a very acceptable beer.. I believe that adding a around 500 grams of malt, a bit of dext, a better than supplied yeast and some hops can make any can of goo a winner.. I do the same thing with homebrand cans and am pleased with the result for the dollars outlayed. Definatley don't chuck it.. Have a bit of fun experimenting and learn what you like.. That is what I do..


----------



## moodgett (20/10/08)

just got around to using the one i have from my kit

Draught can
1kg Extra Pale malt extract
11g POR hop teabag
Morgans Lager Yeast

will post up once ready


----------



## tcraig20 (20/10/08)

I got a tin of this marked down at BigW a while back. ($4 without yeast - figured what did I have to lose?).

I managed to turn it into something passable, not brilliant, but ok:

1x tooheys draught can
500g honey
500g crystal grain (Baird's from memory)
15g Pride of Ringwood pellets at 30 mins.
10g Pride of Ringwood at 5 mins (probably dont need this, I was just mucking about to see what it would do)
Make up to 23 litres and ferment with US-05. 

It was a bit thin - I was trying to make something a bit lighter than I normally make. Some extra malt would have built up the body.

Drinkable, but certainly not that memorable.


----------

